# How to customize MainOS.bin - Lumia 1320



## Mayanktaker (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello,
I am playing with my Nokia Lumia 1320 with WpInternals 
I figured out everything and flashed , dumped, etc many times today.
I want to know few thing -
How to remove OEM apps from MainOS.bin , data.bin ?
How to REALLY customize ROM to make it a custom rom? I want to remove default wallpapers and add new walls and ringtones.
The only thing I managed to do is root access and permanently interop unlocking.
I searched on MainOS partition and dont find any XAP(I thought they batch installs when it says 'few more apps needs to install').
_I want to do more with 8.1 and Windows 10 roms._

Anyone here to help me with it ?
*I want to create and share the very first Windows 10 Mobile Custom ROM for Lumia 1320*


----------



## iammomin (Sep 15, 2016)

Mayanktaker said:


> Hello,
> I am playing with my Nokia Lumia 1320 with WpInternals
> I figured out everything and flashed , dumped, etc many times today.
> I want to know few thing -
> ...

Click to collapse



seems good project. i wanna be part of it

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah!
Think about personalize setting of Edge like adblocker by default with hosts file and default home page, default ringtones, new sms tones and all new tones from redstone 2 and new wallpapers and boot and shutdown image and many more... just like old symbian days.


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 15, 2016)

Mayanktaker said:


> Yeah!
> Think about personalize setting of Edge like adblocker by default with hosts file and default home page, default ringtones, new sms tones and all new tones from redstone 2 and new wallpapers and boot and shutdown image and many more... just like old symbian days.

Click to collapse



Hi, Which SBL-3 file that you're used to unlock te bootloader of your lumia 1320 ?

B.R


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 15, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> Hi, Which SBL-3 file that you're used to unlock te bootloader of your lumia 1320 ?
> 
> B.R

Click to collapse



No SBL-3 bro. I dumped the main os and EFIESP and unloked and used permanently unlock registry entries and flashed with main os.bin


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 15, 2016)

Mayanktaker said:


> No SBL-3 bro. I dumped the main os and EFIESP and unloked and used permanently unlock registry entries and flashed with main os.bin

Click to collapse



i see. thanks for your reply :good:


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 15, 2016)

You said "I want to create and share the very first *Windows 10 Mobile* Custom ROM for Lumia 1320"
But there is no FFU Win10 for 1320 and without Masse Storage Enabled how you whant to do?


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 15, 2016)

rs rom for 1320 is coming from Djtonka very soon. If we can manage to create for 8.1 then we will create for wm10 for sure.


----------



## humanhunter (Sep 16, 2016)

Mayanktaker said:


> Hello,
> I am playing with my Nokia Lumia 1320 with WpInternals
> I figured out everything and flashed , dumped, etc many times today.
> I want to know few thing -
> ...

Click to collapse



Oem app xaps - (MainOS)C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\PreloadedApps\tier3Apps
Microsoft xaps - (MainOS)C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Xaps
Wallpapers - (MainOS)C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Wallpapers
Sounds - (MainOS)C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Sounds

These?


----------



## Mayanktaker (Sep 16, 2016)

humanhunter said:


> Oem app xaps - (MainOS)C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\PreloadedApps\tier3Apps
> Microsoft xaps - (MainOS)C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Xaps
> Wallpapers - (MainOS)C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Wallpapers
> Sounds - (MainOS)C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Sounds
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks alot man! This is what im looking for.
Can we add our own apps here ? Xap? If yes then how to add that license xml files? Do you know that?


----------



## heleenium (Mar 16, 2018)

Mayanktaker said:


> Hello,
> I am playing with my Nokia Lumia 1320 with WpInternals
> I figured out everything and flashed , dumped, etc many times today.
> I want to know few thing -
> ...

Click to collapse



Rooting all kind of phones nowdays, but cant handle with nokia lumia 1320 sorry dude. it is imossible.... phone like every other. no way... there was a period when i had 1320 in my hand windows 10 on it provided by mictrosoft (i dont remember how they called that programm slow/fast) but still Big Brains of A IQ About 145 cangt figuure out how to install Windows 10 in to a phone. impssible cuz you dont have 3ps.xst some kind of a file.... how come... you take windows, erase rest of the S/it and put Windows 10 Back on. Insiders Top Version. No Can do. Why is taht? can someone explane me, im Hillbilly no understand Java Lingua. please?!


----------



## nate0 (Mar 16, 2018)

heleenium said:


> Rooting all kind of phones nowdays, but cant handle with nokia lumia 1320 sorry dude. it is imossible.... phone like every other. no way... there was a period when i had 1320 in my hand windows 10 on it provided by mictrosoft (i dont remember how they called that programm slow/fast) but still Big Brains of A IQ About 145 cangt figuure out how to install Windows 10 in to a phone. impssible cuz you dont have 3ps.xst some kind of a file.... how come... you take windows, erase rest of the S/it and put Windows 10 Back on. Insiders Top Version. No Can do. Why is taht? can someone explane me, im Hillbilly no understand Java Lingua. please?!

Click to collapse



For the 1320 (RM-995 specifically) it can be a pain, because it has a duplicate package that you'll need to work around and it over heats at times (mine did anyway).  We have to use iutool to send the Windows 10 Mobile cabs to the phone to update it.  There is a thread for offline updating the Lumia series phones to Windows 10 Mobile.


----------



## heleenium (Apr 23, 2018)

nate0 said:


> For the 1320 (RM-995 specifically) it can be a pain, because it has a duplicate package that you'll need to work around and it over heats at times (mine did anyway). We have to use iutool to send the Windows 10 Mobile cabs to the phone to update it. There is a thread for offline updating the Lumia series phones to Windows 10 Mobile.

Click to collapse




thank you my dear friend. is there any possibilities that you can send that iu link in to [email protected]
id pussiathed that. thanx a head anyway. there is hope. :laugh:


----------

